# Cholera Alert



## kazslo (Jun 7, 2010)

I read in the paper today that the Secretaría de Salud issued an alert to watch for Cholera outbreaks. The suggestions are that water is to be extra chlorinated and to caution what foods you eat/water you drink. Most likely something that won't occur to most of us, but given the possible effects (death), its wise to be extra safe. Make sure your drinking water is clean and food is from reliable sources. And if you exhibit any side effects, take a trip to the doctor quickly.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cholera said:


> The primary symptoms of cholera are profuse painless diarrhea and vomiting of clear fluid.[1] These symptoms usually start suddenly, one to five days after ingestion of the bacteria.[1] The diarrhea is frequently described as "rice water" in nature and may have a fishy odor.[1] An untreated person with cholera may produce 10-20 liters of diarrhea a day[1] with fatal results. For every symptomatic person there are 3 to 100 people who get the infection but remain asymptomatic.[2]
> 
> If the severe diarrhea and vomiting are not aggressively treated it can, within hours, result in life-threatening dehydration and electrolyte imbalances.[1] The typical symptoms of dehydration include low blood pressure, poor skin turgor (wrinkled hands), sunken eyes, and a rapid pulse.[1]


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

Our paper (ElSudcaliforniano) is reporting that the national alert was issued owing to a case detected in Badiraguato, Sinaloa. In Spanish:
Alerta por caso de cólera en Sinaloa
CONAGUA (National Water Commission) is prepared to prevent the spread of the disease by water, according to the director.


----------

